# diy slatwall



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I came across plans from Woodsmith Shop for a slatwall system. They just screw a bunch of french cleats to 3/4 plywood and then fasten the whole assembly to the wall. 
Here's my question. Why not attach the cleats directly to the wall. You would only have to buy half the amount of plywood this way. I think the whole point of diy "slatwall" is saving some money.

Thanks.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, consider that there might be situations where you want to reduce the number of screws in your wall?
Perhaps you don't have a level wall? 
Perhaps you have a stud wall?

You could paint it red and hang it in a bedroom or something.

Mine are secured to one of the walls in my garage directly but I need to sheet rock the other wall before I can put something there.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks. I don't think my wife would allow them in the bedroom, lol, but I do like the idea of being able to relocate them (if I move) as assembled panels. My walls are drywalled already though and I could use the savings on other shop stuff. Decisions, decisions.

Thanks again.



> Well, consider that there might be situations where you want to reduce the number of screws in your wall?
> Perhaps you don t have a level wall?
> Perhaps you have a stud wall?
> 
> ...


----------

